# Dogs needing home



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just wanted to get more people to look at these guys needing a home. I have a few dogs in my kennel I am trying to place and want great homes so please spread the word. Thanks guys

CH Justice

http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized...e-ranking-caragans-steel-xia-aka-justice.html

CH Bailey

http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized-breeders/38685-ch-bailey.html#post462340

Crush is also looking for a home
http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized-breeders/39043-crush.html#post467256


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh man, what I wouldn't give to live closer to you and have a bigger house. (or more understanding GF)
They are both beautiful dogs.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

man i've been thinking of another pup alot lately....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

If only! Justice has melted my heart. I hope you find great homes for them, Lisa.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I want Bailey those eyes just adorable. aus we could go halves in shipping since im just over the ditch 

good luck Lisa im sure thell find excellent homes!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

If only I made twice as much money and had twice as much room... justice is perfection o__O the only reason I only mention justice over the other dog is that the other dog is DA o__O


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys they definitely deserve a great home! Bailey is not working anymore and needs more attention that I can give her if she is not working and the same thing goes for Justice. Justice runs herself to death at my house and gets way too skinny out n the kennels, I really wish her current owner could keep her but...... I don't even want to get in that whole mess. I am disappointed she said she has to place her because she got pregnant at 43 and it was unplanned. That is basically what the deal is and some other lame excuses.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Never understood what getting pregnant had to do with not being able to keep a dog. Good luck finding them homes. Both great looking dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brutus0124 said:


> Never understood what getting pregnant had to do with not being able to keep a dog. Good luck finding them homes. Both great looking dogs.


:goodpost:Yep I have 2 kids and have had a c-section both times which is hard recovery time and I still cared for all my dogs. I had 5 dogs the 1st time and 7 dogs the 2nd time.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

we had 22 dogs when Justin was born........ I don't understand it but life is not always perfect.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love to have one of your dogs... If I only lived closer to you! They are beautiful good luck hope they get great homes...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

For me, dogs are my kids so it wouldn't make sense to get rid of one kid to make room for another? Interesting thought processes going on with the people involved I guess. I hope she finds a good home


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I want Justice to come live with me, she could be my service dog  I've really been wanting a female for quite some time. It might sound weird but I think it would be good to get another dog since Marley is getting to the end of his life now she could help me deal with this loss as I know it will break me emotionally. Having a new dog to love and care for would probly easy the heart a little bit i think. I have no interest in ever breeding dogs so if you wanted her spayed I'm way more than cool with that. I'm gunna sit Ryan down tonight and talk with him, I think she'd love being my spoiled little diva. OMG I could buy her lots of pink stuff, Ooo and we could paint our toenails to match


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> I want Justice to come live with me, she could be my service dog  I've really been wanting a female for quite some time. It might sound weird but I think it would be good to get another dog since Marley is getting to the end of his life now she could help me deal with this loss as I know it will break me emotionally. Having a new dog to love and care for would probly easy the heart a little bit i think. I have no interest in ever breeding dogs so if you wanted her spayed I'm way more than cool with that. I'm gunna sit Ryan down tonight and talk with him, I think she'd love being my spoiled little diva. OMG I could buy her lots of pink stuff, Ooo and we could paint our toenails to match


I was just showing her to my husband last night. I would love to have her too but honestly with our little female Sheltie and 3 cats I don't know how good of a fit it would be. I hope Ryan says yes  Those Caragan dogs are sexy beasts.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know right. I've been in love with her and Crush both


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope you can find them a good home, I'll spread the word to some of my sporting/working friends if you'd like.
Man, I just adore Justice, this is torture. xD 
If only we didn't have the legal limit here at the house... I have the money. >_< Oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> I hope you can find them a good home, I'll spread the word to some of my sporting/working friends if you'd like.
> Man, I just adore Justice, this is torture. xD
> If only we didn't have the legal limit here at the house... I have the money. >_< Oh well, can't win them all.


Thanks for spreading the word but they need a pet home not a working home. Justice is a diva dog and does not like to work she wants back rubs and biscuits all day and Bailey is retired. Thanks!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i think crystal would be a good home for justice, but if it doesn't work out with her or another pm me. i've always love her


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was so in love with Justice I just wish she liked agility and Obed better. She is more of the just sit here and love me type dog! lol She was a fantastic Therapy dog and who ever gets her I hope they get her registered again and do therapy work she loves it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

you said she likes kids right? we have a hospital here woffords children hospital i see thereapy dog go into the rehab area alot, its where i planned on taking lucy but i lost her paperwork in the move, have to set her back up to test or check see if i can find and still send in her paperwork now


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, and sorry I read the other post right after I posted, then got kicked off the computer so I couldn't edit.  
If I know anyone who's lookin' for a pet dog to do therapy work I'll mention it. I won't send any bad ones, but I'm sure you could weed them out anyway. ^_^


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooo Krystal, if you get her. You'll have to let me say hi, I adore her <3


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope Krystal can get Justice!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Aireal said:


> you said she likes kids right? we have a hospital here woffords children hospital i see thereapy dog go into the rehab area alot, its where i planned on taking lucy but i lost her paperwork in the move, have to set her back up to test or check see if i can find and still send in her paperwork now


She LOVES kids! you should see her with Justin she is so good and if he cries she gets really concerned and make me try to do something. She also will lay at his feet when he is in his chair. Yeah she is pretty much a great dog and now you all are going to fight over her!! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can transport to northern CA in Sept hint hint Krystal


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Justice sounds amazing.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> She LOVES kids! you should see her with Justin she is so good and if he cries she gets really concerned and make me try to do something. She also will lay at his feet when he is in his chair. Yeah she is pretty much a great dog and now you all are going to fight over her!! lol


lol ya we are, hey if kristal can't message me!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ryan said it wouldn't be a good idea at this time, then I cried  I would really love to have her but Ryan thinks that 3 dogs will be to much for me to handle after surgery. He's worked it out so that Marley can go to work with him. His dad is setting up a dog bed in the office so Mar can stay in the shop with Ryan's parents when he drives out of town in the work truck, and my sister is going to help out with D and take him to practice's for me. He's just worried that it will leave very little time for a new dog


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Ryan said it wouldn't be a good idea at this time, then I cried  I would really love to have her but Ryan thinks that 3 dogs will be to much for me to handle after surgery. He's worked it out so that Marley can go to work with him. His dad is setting up a dog bed in the office so Mar can stay in the shop with Ryan's parents when he drives out of town in the work truck, and my sister is going to help out with D and take him to practice's for me. He's just worried that it will leave very little time for a new dog


Surgery? Are you okay?


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Is Justice still available?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Justice has several ppl interested in her right now and I am trying to find who would make the best home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

New dog I put up needing a home
http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized-breeders/39043-crush.html#post467256


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Love your dogs, I am sure they will find awesome homes.


----------

